# Need to borrow,rent or buy XXL dog cages



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

My dogs have not been in a cage or kennel for as long as I can recall. I am putting both into the Vet to have some work done. Problem is that they need to be kenneled so they do not hurt themsevles for a few days. I hate to have to buy two BN kennels just for a couple days use. So if anyone has a couple to sell, rent, borrow, My dogs and I would appreciate it.
Thanks! BC


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Just saw this today. Still need any??


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have one you can borrow...do you still need it?

It holds my 100lb monster...also have a smaller one.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

CKfowler hooked me up. Thanks though, BC


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Good grief Mom looks like *^IT!!! She had 2 teeth pulled ( broke them off flush at the gum) Spayed with a dozen stitches across her big ole shaved belly and had a mass removed from her eye, with some sutures hanging out of that. lol Pup is in the vet now getting a tooth looked at and spayed. Should be fun taking 250 lbs of dogs out on a leash for every bathroom break for the next ten days. Next month Mom goes in for another hip/femur replacement. I will have to start riding her around, I have more $ in her than I do in my truck!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

You are going to need bigger dogs if you are going to do that. Maybe a sulky and have both pull.


----------

